# Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......



## Nick*Rivers (20. März 2016)

Dachte immer Meerforellen und Delfine sind Freunde.
Es gibt einen neuen Konkurrenten an der Küste.....
Finde jedenfalls nicht, dass der Appetithappen wie ein Dorsch aussieht. 

http://www.kn-online.de/News/Nachri...fie-und-Delfie-bei-der-Marine-in-Kiel#Galerie


----------



## Maifliege (21. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Meerforellen haben keine Freunde..

Danke für die Bilder, toll. Wenn der Delfin 3 Meter hat und der Fisch?


----------



## Deep Down (24. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Dachte immer Meerforellen und Delfine sind Freunde.
> Es gibt einen neuen Konkurrenten an der Küste.....
> Finde jedenfalls nicht, dass der Appetithappen wie ein Dorsch aussieht.
> 
> http://www.kn-online.de/News/Nachri...fie-und-Delfie-bei-der-Marine-in-Kiel#Galerie



Hecht und Robbe sind auch keine Freunde......

Hier ab 6.26min....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfCPGG6Ggdw


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Robbe und Wal hab ich ja schon gegessen - schmeckt Delfin?


----------



## Maifliege (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Delfin essen wir alle mal... Gibt es in Dosen, steht Thunfisch drauf!


----------



## zokker (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Robbe und Wal hab ich ja schon gegessen - schmeckt Delfin?


Ein Norweger hat mir erzählt, die schmecken vorzüglich.#6


----------



## Brutzlaff (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Hab die beiden am Dienstag in Dänisch Nienhof getroffen..keine 20m vom Ufer...Nachdem die beiden dann endlich durch waren, gabs auch kurze Zeit später nen Einsteiger...:m


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Robbe und Wal hab ich ja
> schon gegessen - schmeckt Delfin?




Ja,Flipper mit Dipp(er)......|kopfkrat.........:q


----------



## crisis (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Leute, ein vielleicht intelligenteres Lebewesen im Vergleich (!?) zu uns. Abhängig davon, wie man Intelligenz definiert! Haben wir Respekt vor der Schöpfung, oder nicht?


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*



crisis schrieb:


> Leute, ein vielleicht intelligenteres Lebewesen im Vergleich (!?) zu uns. Abhängig davon, wie man Intelligenz definiert! Haben wir Respekt vor der Schöpfung, oder nicht?



Wenns gut schmeckt?


----------



## crisis (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Joke aside! Wer kann sich einen Delphin (Delfin) ansehen und behaupten, es lässt Einen unberührt. Das ist doch nicht unser Opponent! Machen wir uns doch lieber über Dinge wie Rutenständer und Gummis lustig. Mir ist schon klar, dass sich das ein bisschen überkandidelt anhört, aber wir haben doch alle Eins gemeinsam, die Liebe für das was unter Wasser abgeht, oder?

 Gruss
 Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Ich halt mich an meinen (Ex)Kollegen Anthony Bourdain (abgewandelt) und machs wie die Delfine (als reine Raubtiere) selber auch:
Was zu dumm oder so langsam ist, dass man es fangen kann, kann man auch bedenkenlos essen..


----------



## crisis (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Da hast Du wohl Recht. Wir Menschen sind für fast alle Raubtiere, in entsprechender der Größe, auch nur einfach Futter. Es sollte keinen Unterschied machen, ob der Predator erkennen kann, ob die Beute erhaltenswert ist oder nicht. Kann ich bei Dir, als Koch,  Panda-Filets bestellen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Ist Thomas denn schneller als ein Panda?


----------



## crisis (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Bergabwärts doch sicherlich.


----------



## hanzz (25. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*



zokker schrieb:


> Ein Norweger hat mir erzählt, die schmecken vorzüglich.#6


Die essen auch Rakfish und Surströmming.
Die Dosen explodieren fast beim öffnen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Wenn ich Panda kriegen könnte, würd ich den auch verkaufen (bzw. essen), logo..

Ne stabile Zucht zum Essen würde der Arterhaltung mehr bringen als alle Schutzprogramme der Welt, die momentan für teuer Geld in Sand gesetzt werden bzw. für bezahlte Stellen bei der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie sorgen.......


----------



## crisis (31. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Stell mir gerade den Marketing-Effekt für PETA vor, wenn man Thomas beim Ausweiden eines fangfrischen Pandas zeigt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*



crisis schrieb:


> Leute, ein vielleicht intelligenteres Lebewesen im Vergleich (!?) zu uns. Abhängig davon, wie man Intelligenz definiert! Haben wir Respekt vor der Schöpfung, oder nicht?


 

 Auf dem Teller mit Belag aus einer stabilen Population eher weniger.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. März 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Habe mir bis jetzt noch nie die Frage gestellt, ob die ÖKOFREAKS auch geschützte Pflanzenarten futtern. Weis jemand mehr darüber? :m:m:m


----------



## Naish82 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

Gibt bestimmt welche, die dass strikt ablehnen.
Gibt doch auch diese Veganer-Art, die nur Fallobst usw essen und nichts selber von ner Pflanze abrupfen...


----------



## waldtarpan (3. April 2016)

*AW: Der Delfin wird doch nicht.......*

niveau, weshalb, warum?


----------

